

SpaceX, Falcon 9 First Stage Reentry Footage from Plane - spazz
https://plus.google.com/104512038508075599339/posts/2ASBb5zxC84

======
Gravityloss
It seems to fall quite slowly.

If the first stage is 38 m and travels its length in 1 s, that's only 38 m/s,
140 km/h or 90 mph.

